# rescued pijis for adoption-Southern CA



## GimpieLover

I have lots of beautiful rescued birds for adoption. white homing pigeons, a few banded racers that the owners did not want to come get after getting lost, king pigeons, one highflier, many other beautiful birds I am not good with breeds. If you would like to give a piji a loving home please contact me. I can send pictures of my birds or you can come over and see them all in person 
The more I adopt out, the more rescues I can save 
http://secondchancepigeons.weebly.com/adopt-a-bird.html


----------



## TAWhatley

Thank you so much for helping all these pigeons! I hope you are able to find good homes for them and can continue helping other needy pijjies. Perhaps I can adopt a few once we get our renovations done around here.

Terry


----------



## GimpieLover

Oh, Terry that would be wonderful! I am very willing to drive as many down to you as you want. I have taken in a lot of birds this year taking the rejected calls from California wildlife center. Another one of their pigeon friendly rehabbers lives a few streets away from me and we are going to start helping eachother out. He does not keep unreleasables, he puts them down. He also has become friends with an officer at west valley animal shelter. The stories he told me of what they do to pigeons when picked up had me in tears! Well, this friend of his is willing to bring birds straight to me and skip going into the shelters if I can make some more room. 
I have some gorgeous bird available. I made a quick little website so people can see my lil friends. 
http://secondchancepigeons.weebly.com/adopt-a-bird.html
Terry, I don't know if you remember, but that first bird for adoption is one you asked me to go pick up from someone a few years ago =)


----------



## Squeaker

Hi. Im pretty far north in CA and im not sure how far you send birds, but i have an empty indoor cage and a whole bunch of love and attention waiting to give to a gimpy rescue pigeon. Just thought id throw it out there


----------



## GimpieLover

I have never shipped birds before, but if it is a safe travel to a loving home I am willing =)


----------



## Squeaker

GimpieLover said:


> I have never shipped birds before, but if it is a safe travel to a loving home I am willing =)


I think its like 5 hours 

Well, if you decide youre okay with that drive and would like to rehome one with me, let me tell you a little about what im looking for..... i like animals who come from rough conditions, and take the most work to rehabilitate and even ones who may have some residual evidence of past injuries or illness. In my experience, they make the most loving pets. The reason i have an empty cage is because we just lost my favorite pigeon "freebird". She had been battleing infection from a hawk attack and despite mine and member minimonkeys best effort to rehabilitate her, an infection from a necrotic plug left her with an enlarged heart and eventually heart failure (according to minimonkeys necropsy). I couldnt be more broken hearted, she was like a dog to me, she was such a cuddle bug, so friendly and affectionate. So now i find myself with a huge hole in my heart and need a pij to fill it. I do have other pigeons, but none were as special as her. She fought for monthsand her passing came as a complete shock. She was recovering wonderfully and just tanked one day. I think thats what im looking for in a rescue, one who had an incredible will to survive, whose sweet, and enjoys attention. I know thats a fairly tall order but freebird had big shoes to fill, she was extremely special to me. Even though she was basically a lost cause due to her severely enlarged heart, i do know i have an empty cage thats not being put to use and that it cant be empty forever just because i miss her.

If you dont want to make the drive or dont have a bird who would pair well with me, i completely understand, no hard feelings. I just saw your post and thought id ask.


----------



## Charis

A couple of questions...
Have the birds offered, chosen mates in your little flock?
Also, are they used to being caged or have you kept them in a loft ?


----------



## Squeaker

Charis said:


> A couple of questions...
> Have the birds offered chosen mates in your little flock?
> Also, are the used to being caged or have you kept them in a loft ?


I would guess a loft, judging by the pictures...


----------



## GimpieLover

Oh squeaker, I am terribly sorry to hear about your loss. Freebird sounds like she was an amazing lil bird. Those are some hard shoes to fill. 
Yes some have chosen mates. And as much as I don't like it, to make room, I will split them up if necessary. They are in a loft. 
Squeaker, as most of my guys are non-releasable rescues they are not tame. The ones on my adoption list are incoming domestic birds. Lost racers, homers, ect so they aren't friendly or hand raised either. 
I do how ever have one hand raised orphan feral that lives indoors with me someone didn't want as a pet anymore. Not sure if she fits your troubled rescue standards as she is in great health, but she is a sweet lil darling. =)
My friend also has a few one eyed non-releasable ferals that need a home before he euthanises them if that interests you. Not sure if they are used to being handled or not.


----------



## Charis

Squeaker...it sounds like the little feral may be a good match for your situation. I think Freebird was quite sick, the few days you had her inside, she was docile because of it. Had she been well, she may have not been so tame and ultimately, keeping her inside might not have been comfortable for her. To adopt an adult that is not tame and perhaps separated from a mate, would be very unhappy caged.
Single birds, kept inside, adopt their human as their mate and do need quite a bit of attention and it is a lengthy commitment as pigeons live a long time.
I know you have a big heart . I know you are grieving and have a huge hole in your heart right now but if you don't make the right match all of you will be unhappy in the long run.


----------



## Squeaker

Charis said:


> Squeaker...it sounds like the little feral may be a good match for your situation. I think Freebird was quite sick, the few days you had her inside, she was docile because of it. Had she been well, she may have not been so tame and ultimately, keeping her inside might not have been comfortable for her. To adopt an adult that is not tame and perhaps separated from a mate, would be very unhappy caged.
> Single birds, kept inside, adopt their human as their mate and do need quite a bit of attention and it is a lengthy commitment as pigeons live a long time.
> I know you have a big heart . I know you are grieving and have a huge hole in your heart right now but if you don't make the right match all of you will be unhappy in the long run.


Im going to have to disagree with you, and minimonkey will too. Sick or not, she was an absilute love. She seeked out both mine and minis attention, cuddled with her and preened her regularly. Had she made it, Freebird did need to be an indoor bird because of her prior injuries. Her crop wall grew together with her neck skin, which created a pocket where seed could get stuck, so i would have needed to keep an eye on it regularly so she didnt end up with sour crop again.

I do agree with you though, im interested in one that NEEDS to be indoors, especially because i keep pure white homers, i cant put one in my loft because i dont want mixed babies.

I am interested in your indoor bird, however, I may pass if it doesnt particularly need to be indoors and would be happier in a loft. I have a cage for a bird who needs to be indoors for one reason or another. I cant accomodate for a non white homer in my loft at this time.

Im really not looking to rescue a bird just so i can cage it up and let it be unhappy, thats not my intent at all. If its not the right bird, i can wait. I have a cage if a bird needs a home and it would be happy in the home i can provide for it. The cage i have sits in my livingroom right by my couch. It would have tons of attention since thats basically the epicenter of where we spend our time.


----------



## Charis

Squeaker...honestly...I'm not trying to put you on the defense. I spend a lot of time with sick /injured pigeons...nearly 30 years .I know how they act when they are sick and I witness the vast behavior difference from sick to well. Baby pigeons go through a huge behavior change as they move onto adulthood. Often folks are just shocked and bewildered when baby turns into a wing slapping hand pecking tyrant.

Freebird may have been the exception to a well bird behavior change. We will never know.What I wrote was this...had she been well, she *may have not* been so tame...
I also can feel what it's like to have that huge hole of loss. There is nothing more horrible. I've been there myself and in my grief have made choices that I wouldn't have, had I given myself a bit of time to move through the grief. That's all.


----------



## Squeaker

Charis said:


> Squeaker...honestly...I'm not trying to put you on the defense. I spend a lot of time with sick /injured pigeons...nearly 30 years .I know how they act when they are sick and I witness the vast behavior difference from sick to well. Baby pigeons go through a huge behavior change as they move onto adulthood. Often folks are just shocked and bewildered when baby turns into a wing slapping hand pecking tyrant.
> 
> Freebird may have been the exception to a well bird behavior change. We will never know.What I wrote was this...had she been well, she *may have not* been so tame...
> I also can feel what it's like to have that huge hole of loss. There is nothing more horrible. I've been there myself and in my grief have made choices that I wouldn't have, had I given myself a bit of time to move through the grief. That's all.


Im really not on the defensive. I just genuinely believe youre wrong on this one. She was always the one out of all my birds who would seek out my attention in the loft. She came up to me, not by any means was it always me approaching her. When mini was treating her, the better she felt, the more friendly she became. I just cant see a bird doing things like nuzzleing your fingers or preening your hair or hopping up on the cage wall to get closer to you just because that bird is sick. More docile? Yes we all know that happens, but she seeked out attention, not just let you pick her up because shes too sick to wing whack you. On her good days, she did things that were affectionate. On her bad days, she just sat there feeling sick. But her good days didnt consist of wing whacking or biting, it was more affection than anything, though she did sometimes have her opinionated moments about all the pokeing and prodding.


----------



## Charis

Squeaker said:


> Im really not on the defensive. I just genuinely believe youre wrong on this one. She was always the one out of all my birds who would seek out my attention in the loft. She came up to me, not by any means was it always me approaching her. When mini was treating her, the better she felt, the more friendly she became. I just cant see a bird doing things like nuzzleing your fingers or preening your hair or hopping up on the cage wall to get closer to you just because that bird is sick. More docile? Yes we all know that happens, but she seeked out attention, not just let you pick her up because shes too sick to wing whack you. On her good days, she did things that were affectionate. On her bad days, she just sat there feeling sick. But her good days didnt consist of wing whacking or biting, it was more affection than anything, though she did sometimes have her opinionated moments about all the pokeing and prodding.


Squeaker...I said *may have*and she *may have* been the exception. We will never know. 


Sorry GimpieLover for hijacking your thread. I really hope you find good homes for your rescues. 
You do such an outstanding job and I admire you more than words can express and I am grateful for all you do to help.


----------



## Jay3

I'm sorry, but I have to agree with Charis on this one. Freebird was sick for a long time, and so was never really totally herself. Even on what you would call her good days with Minimonkey, she wasn't really feeling well. Pigeons do go through many changes as they grow, and the most friendly and docile of them, when grown up, are much more independent, and have a mind of their own. Most birds, and pigeons are no exception, like to come to you, rather than having you pick them up and cuddle them. A sick bird is pretty easy to handle, as it isn't feeling well, and really has no fight in it. As they get well, they do change. You can't understand this, because you aren't yet familiar with them. It is really hard to say what your birds personality would have been, if she had gotten well and been able to grow into a normal healthy bird. But normally, affectionate young birds do become less affectionate and more independent as they grow up. 

They are all individual, and they must be accepted on their terms. You can't just take in a pigeon and think that it will be friendly and affectionate. And I think I would wait until just the right one comes along, as you don't want to try and fill that feeling of missing Freebird by taking in just any bird. You will know when the right one shows up. But you need time to heal first I think. It usually works out for the better that way. Just think about it.


----------



## minimonkey

I think everyone is ultimately on the same page, here. Squeaker is very clear that she'd like to provide a home for a bird that needs special accommodations in order to thrive, and a bird that would be happy with human companionship. 

Freebird was a loving, tame bird, who really would have done best indoors. I have no doubt in my mind about that. I've worked with a lot of ill and injured birds over the almost 8 years I've been doing rescues, and there's a marked difference between the ones that are so sick they merely tolerate you, and the ones that genuinely seek out your affection. 

Freebird sought out attention -- she'd walk into my hands or lap, beak-kiss my hand, preen me... and protest only when I put her back in the cage. When I opened the cage, she would climb up into my hand of her own accord, and start nuzzling.

Freebird had never had a chance to be truly well, having been attacked at such a young age, and wasn't likely to regain full flight ability, despite our best efforts, even if she had recovered for the most part. 

I have a couple of rescues who are like that -- they bonded to me fiercely when I was first caring for them, and they've remained tame and very affectionate well into adulthood. These are birds who are too disabled to be housed with other, healthy birds. 

I have others who were feral rescues, who were docile initially, but recovered and then wanted nothing to do with my attention -- even though they remain unreleasable. I do the best I can to give them their distance, and to let them have as much of an independent life as their abilities permit. 

I know there is just the right bird out there, who needs a home and human love and care, and who would be a perfect match for Squeaker.


----------



## Jay3

minimonkey said:


> I think everyone is ultimately on the same page, here. Squeaker is very clear that she'd like to provide a home for a bird that needs special accommodations in order to thrive, and a bird that would be happy with human companionship.
> 
> Freebird was a loving, tame bird, who really would have done best indoors.
> 
> I don't believe any bird who is healthy does better indoors, away from it's own kind, unless it has been hand raised and sees itself as a human rather than a bird. That in itself is not normal or healthy. It is always better to keep a bird who knows it's a bird, with other birds.
> 
> I have no doubt in my mind about that. I've worked with a lot of ill and injured birds over the almost 8 years I've been doing rescues, and there's a marked difference between the ones that are so sick they merely tolerate you, and the ones that genuinely seek out your affection.
> 
> The ones that seek out your attention or affection have been hand raised. That is what makes the difference. These are birds who are confused as to what they actually are. Even a friendly bird prefers to be able to be with other birds.
> 
> Freebird sought out attention -- she'd walk into my hands or lap, beak-kiss my hand, preen me... and protest only when I put her back in the cage. When I opened the cage, she would climb up into my hand of her own accord, and start nuzzling.
> 
> Freebird was still young, but as they grow, they do often change. And it's impossible to tell what changes there would have been in her personality. I find it hard to accapt the opinion that a bird raised in a flock of birds, would have done better inside with humans, rather than outside with other bird companions. That just goes against nature.
> 
> Freebird had never had a chance to be truly well, having been attacked at such a young age, and wasn't likely to regain full flight ability, despite our best efforts, even if she had recovered for the most part.
> 
> You don't have to be a great flyer in order to live with others of your own kind. It's just better for the most part, to let them live as normal or near normal as possible as they are just happier living with their own kind.
> 
> 
> I have a couple of rescues who are like that -- they bonded to me fiercely when I was first caring for them, and they've remained tame and very affectionate well into adulthood. These are birds who are too disabled to be housed with other, healthy birds.
> 
> No one can really tell how they will turn out until they grow up. Unfortunately poor little Freebird never had that chance, so we'll never really know.
> 
> I have others who were feral rescues, who were docile initially, but recovered and then wanted nothing to do with my attention -- even though they remain unreleasable. I do the best I can to give them their distance, and to let them have as much of an independent life as their abilities permit.
> 
> I know there is just the right bird out there, who needs a home and human love and care, and who would be a perfect match for Squeaker.
> 
> I more than agree with you that the right bird is out there, and will show up.


..........................


----------



## Squeaker

Hi, ok sorry for the major thread hijack. Anyway.... thank you for your post mini.

Bottom line: regardless of freebird, i have a cage for a bird who cannot be outdoors with a flock. Am i sad shes gone? Absolutely. Does that change the fact that i would enjoy helping another bird? No. Ive done many dog rescues and theyre all special in their own ways. I remember them forever even after they go to their forever homes. Some of them loved me to bits and one especially in particular could care less if i existed, he wasnt super social but that was okay. Im no stranger to taking in animals with disabilities, though usually dogs, birds, to an extent are no different, no one wants them because theyre "broken". If i rescue a bird and it doesnt like me, honestly, i dont care. Heck the rest of my birds dont like me... and im ok with that.

Id like to rescue a bird because rescueing is what i do... its what ive always done (again, mostly with dogs) but ive even rescued a crow who was missing a good chunk of his flight feathers when i was younger. I kept "Dee-Dee" outside and took care of him and eventually his flight feathers grew back in and he flew away. I assume a cat tried to get him but missed because he was fine otherwise. I may be sad, but i truely enjoy helping animals. Sure i miss freebird like crazy but im not going to take the first bird who will fit in a cage just because im sad. Id like to adopt a rescue for the right reasons, i can assure you that.

So aaannnnyyyy way.... Gimpy, i would like to know some info about your indoor ferral, like why its indoors, if it should be outdoots, age, possibly a pic ect. I can assure you im not just trying to fill a void with any random pigeon, as some of the other posts have suggested  i am sad (and who wouldnt be), but the way i see it: though freebird has passed away, i can help another bird who needs it. I know some fanciers get a pigeon with a splayed leg or some deformity and theyll just give it away or kill it because its of no use to them and they have plenty of other birds to worry about. 

As i said my loft cannot accomodate for anything excpet white homers, but if your indoor bird needs to be indoors for a reason, i may be able to offer him a home, which would free up some room for you to rescue another pigeon.


----------



## Squeaker

Jay and charis, you definately have your opinions and youre absolutely entitled to them. I respect your knowledge when you have actual knowledge to share because i know youve both been doing this a very long time... but honestly this debate is neither helpful nor is it going anywhere except to tell me that freebird would one day hate me.... which even if it turned out that way, id be 100% okay with that. She would still have been just as special to me.

Please, stop hijacking this thread, theres no need for it. If you feel the need to tell me how its impossible for freebird to have been a nice bird, go ahead but please start another thread about it. This is not what Gimpy posted this thread for.


----------



## Charis

Squeaker...*no one, no one* ever said that Freebird would have hated you. I think you have totally misread everything I have said and probably everything Jay has said as well. 
You yourself have said that you are new to pigeons are and learning. I have tried to explain to you a small bit about pigeon behavior. ...I have tried to share, in a loving way, my knowledge, most of which I have leaned the hard way.

Gimpy...sorry again.


----------



## minimonkey

It does sound like most of GimpieLover's birds would be better off remaining in a loft setting -- they're beautiful birds! I looked at the website. 

Let's all keep an eye out for a bird that does need indoor housing, and who wouldn't be able to live in a loft. There's an open door and an open heart just waiting for that bird.


----------



## Squeaker

minimonkey said:


> It does sound like most of GimpieLover's birds would be better off remaining in a loft setting -- they're beautiful birds! I looked at the website.
> 
> Let's all keep an eye out for a bird that does need indoor housing, and who wouldn't be able to live in a loft. There's an open door and an open heart just waiting for that bird.


I agree......


----------



## GimpieLover

Hum...Well all that aside....I still have some lovely birdies for adoption! lol 
The little feral was hand raised and is more puppy dog that pigeon so she lives inside with me. She was no longer wanted by her finders. Good intentions gone wrong.
She is still young, but way to imprinted now to be prepped for a successful release.


----------



## Squeaker

GimpieLover said:


> Hum...Well all that aside....I still have some lovely birdies for adoption! lol
> The little feral was hand raised and is more puppy dog that pigeon so she lives inside with me. She was no longer wanted by her finders. Good intentions gone wrong.
> She is still young, but way to imprinted now to be prepped for a successful release.


She sounds very sweet  but i think am looking more for a bird who requires a little extra care... i guess one of the "broken" ones that often end up getting looked over.

Thank you for your reply and i do apologize for getting a little sensitive on your thread.


----------



## GimpieLover

No worries =)


----------



## minimonkey

Glad that little feral found a home with you, Gimpie! I have a couple of those, and they are just the sweetest little things ever. Sorry to hear the people who found her didn't want to keep her (or were unable to keep her, or whatever the case was.)


----------



## GimpieLover

They thought they could keep it "just like their parakeets", in a cage all the time -_-
people don't realize how much room pigeons take up. They aren't tiny birds. "They were just unprepared.


----------



## Squeaker

GimpieLover said:


> They thought they could keep it "just like their parakeets", in a cage all the time -_-
> people don't realize how much room pigeons take up. They aren't tiny birds. "They were just unprepared.


Poor thing. If and when i find the right gimpy bird, it would surely be getting quite a bit of out of the cage time, if not with me, then on a big 4' tall apple tree perch (benefits of having lots of trees on the property, free perches!)


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

GimpieLover said:


> My friend also has a few one eyed non-releasable ferals that need a home before he euthanises them if that interests you. Not sure if they are used to being handled or not.



Please tell me I'm reading this wrong. Your friend isn't going to euthanize this one eyed pigeon if he can't find a home for it is he???? 

If the weather wasn't so cold, freezing at night, we would take this pigeon & give it a forever home at our sanctuary.


----------



## Squeaker

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Please tell me I'm reading this wrong. Your friend isn't going to euthanize this one eyed pigeon if he can't find a home for it is he????
> 
> If the weather wasn't so cold, freezing at night, we would take this pigeon & give it a forever home at our sanctuary.


As i understand it, i beleive he works for parks and wildlife or something similar and since theyre not native, they cant be released and im sure he cant keep every single pigeon that comes his way. I dont think they would be happy in my cage and they cant go with my flock because i prefer to keep my loft pure white.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Squeaker said:


> As i understand it, i beleive he works for parks and wildlife or something similar and since theyre not native, they cant be released and im sure he cant keep every single pigeon that comes his way. I dont think they would be happy in my cage and they cant go with my flock because i prefer to keep my loft pure white.



Oh so then it should be euthanized?????  

We prefer to save pigeons no matter what color they are. I'm happy to say our flocks are multi colored! 

I was in no way saying that you should add it to your flock anyway.


----------



## Jay3

Hi Robin, nice to see you. Yes, it would be getting pretty cold where you are. Hope all your birds and other rescues are doing well, and also you.


----------



## Jay3

Squeaker, they can't be released because they have only one good eye. They would be hawk bait and unsafe from other situations, as they cannot see on the blind side. Life is hard enough out there when you have 2 good eyes.


----------



## Squeaker

Youre absolutely right, one eye certainly would handicap a bird. I was just saying i thought i remembered something about not being able release them for some non-native species reason. I could absolutely be wrong on that though


----------



## Squeaker

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Oh so then it should be euthanized?????
> 
> We prefer to save pigeons no matter what color they are. I'm happy to say our flocks are multi colored!
> 
> I was in no way saying that you should add it to your flock anyway.


I wish euthanasia wasnt an option for any animal, furry or featherd, but the reality is that it happens to even some of the most loving, able bodied pets  shes almost 6 hours away from me, so its not super logical to rehome them with me anyway.


----------



## minimonkey

I hope your friend finds homes for the one-eyed birds. Sad situation indeed  Does everyone on here know about that situation? It seems someone must have room to take them in.


----------



## GimpieLover

Hey guys, yes he works for the wildlife center and sadly if he has no place to take them he can not keep them and euthanizes. He doesn't like taking pigeons in for long because they take up a lot of room where he could keep lots of little birds needing help. I...ignoring my better judgement....am going to take in his current non-releasables. A one-eyed, and an old broken wing that didn't heal well enough and another I do not remember why it could not be released. I have about 5 birds growing that will be ready for release when the season weather is better but I am as full as I want my loft to get. My isolation hutch is open but that is it. 
Ok I need to RANT! about 2 things actually
First: A man messaged me about wanting to adopt one of my birds. I was tickled pink as he said that he has owned pigeons for 7 years and he loves them so dearly and spoils them! He didn't like the idea of a home check which I can understand so I asked him to send me a picture of his loft set up.....He sent me a picture of a crappy old rusty parakeet type cage screwed to the outside of his house with a piece of wood over the top and a shoe box in it! SERIOUSLY! THAT is his GREAT home! Where is the weather protection! I told him that was NOT suitable housing and he proceeded to argue with me that he has owned pigeons in there for 7 years and he knows best. Ugh I don't even know how many he shoved in this thing. So sad. 
second: A gentleman called me today saying that he has a friend with 3 very sick birds. He said they have horrible respiratory infections can't breath, wont eat, coughing and this man will not take them to the vet. I told him that these birds need medicine asap and that I would give it to them! Free of charge just to help out. He said he would rather just have me tell them where to buy it and they would get it. I told them that with ordering and shipping it will not be there for at least a few days and these birds sound in bad shape and need every second for a chance at survival and to just come get my meds and they wouldn't! It is so hard trying to help people who don't really want help. 
*sigh*
Thanks for listening. I needed to get that frustration off my chest to others that might understand what it is like to care for these little birds so much in a world that doesn't


----------



## GimpieLover

This was his wonderful cage 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v188/lynzykoala48/photo_zps35ae7a3a.jpg


----------



## Squeaker

Im sorry to hear that, its a good thing you asked to see a picture. I bet it sure can get annoying when you try to help and people are just too lazy to take the drive. Minimonkey is like an hour away from me, but i knew freebird didnt have a chance in hell if i didnt go see her. Id go to the ends of the earth for my pets, so people like that irritate me.

Im sorry to hear about those people. Being a dog rescuer, ive seen my share of sick and injured dogs that people have forgotten, or were too lazy to help, it gets frustrating. Just remember, as sad as it is, you cant help every animal but you can help the ones god puts in front of you.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Squeaker said:


> I wish euthanasia wasnt an option for any animal, furry or featherd, but the reality is that it happens to even some of the most loving, able bodied pets  shes almost 6 hours away from me, so its not super logical to rehome them with me anyway.



We have had pigeons come to us from many different states so distance is no excuse. We've had pigeons delivered via the postal system & even had a pigeon driven here from the east coast.

I do realize that every animal cannot be saved, I've been saving animals for 45 yrs. so I'm well aware of the grim reality.

I believe that before an animal is put down that it should be put up for adoption, put the word out.

And once again I'm not asking you to give this or these birds a home.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

GimpieLover said:


> This was his wonderful cage
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v188/lynzykoala48/photo_zps35ae7a3a.jpg


 Did he mention what happened to pigeons??? I bet not!

That indeed is no cage for any living bird! You of course did the correct thing Gimpielover.


----------



## Squeaker

EgypSwiftLady said:


> We have had pigeons come to us from many different states so distance is no excuse. We've had pigeons delivered via the postal system & even had a pigeon driven here from the east coast.
> 
> I do realize that every animal cannot be saved, I've been saving animals for 45 yrs. so I'm well aware of the grim reality.
> 
> I believe that before an animal is put down that it should be put up for adoption, put the word out.
> 
> And once again I'm not asking you to give this or these birds a home.


Why dont you take them?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Squeaker said:


> Why dont you take them?



As I stated in an earlier post here in Wisconsin we have freezing nights making it just too cold for any animal to be sent through the mail.

If the weather was warmer we could take a few, ones that are well enough to make the trip, of the handicapped pigeons.


----------



## GimpieLover

Well they will be safe here for a few seasons, if you want to adopt when it gets warmer


----------



## minimonkey

Bless you, Gimpie, for taking your friend's birds! I feel much better knowing they will be safe in your care. 

And, OMG, that cage is just beyond description! Poor birds -- I can't even begin to imagine putting any living thing in that. 

You were very kind to offer meds to the man with the respiratory infections ... why on earth he didn't take you up on the offer is completely beyond me. Again, poor birds


----------



## GimpieLover

I am so infuriated! 
That "Man" with the 3 respiratory infection birds....I spoke to his friend today and told me that the guys had "handled it"......The ^%#@ $^$%& took them into the hills and "let them go"!!!!!! ^%$##@ &^%# @#^^ #$% !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I lost all composure and blew up! The guys poor friend was the one who got the brunt of my anger sadly but I did not hold back how sick the news made me feel! Screaming at the guy why didn't he let me come get them! Ugh I am so saddened by this. I wish I had gotten his address first! I would be sending some form of animal control over there if not ME first! This guy just doesn't care at all. I fear for the rest of his flock with all my heart


----------



## GimpieLover

On a happier note....I brought home 4 birds (3 un-releasable) from my buddy today. Got the wonderful honor of meeting his other rescues birds! Such a wonderful place he has! My first friendly starling face to face encounter. Oh MY! What amazing and smart creatures they are! I am so in love love love! Never knew they had no protection just like pigeons! 
The 4 newbies today include a one eyed feral hen, a beautiful black male with only half a wing on one side, a Gorgeous either Jacobin or caupchine (I am not great with fancy breeds) male and his perfectly healthy girlyfriend. We both had a hard time deciding to either split them up and release her or send her home with me. He said they were such a devoted pair, so together they will stay =) 
I will get some pictures up tomorrow and hopefully you guys can help me decide if he is a jacobin, capuchine, or some other mixed breed maybe. Either way he is stunning. 
He was a hawk attack. Ripped open quite severely from the sounds of it. Looking at this bird you could never tell he had a scratch on him. My friend does good work patching up these lil guys. 
He is a fully licensed birdie rehabber so if anyone in the area needs one PM me for his number


----------



## Squeaker

Oh thats awful! I guess to some people animals just arent living breathing creatures who feel pain and illness. Thats sad.

But on your "lighter note" im happy to hear about the newbies! If i had room for 2, id be totally open for taking them because of the boy. Too bad hes mated, cause he would sound like a great canidate for a gimpy bird for me, i just dont have the room for 2 

I recently found a guy who has a bird he wanted to rehome with me, it has no feet!  he basically said, i dont want it, if u want it, its yours. The attitude bugged me a bit cause he made it sound like HE was doing ME a favor. But i said id happily take the little guy in... then he stopped responding


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

GimpieLover said:


> Well they will be safe here for a few seasons, if you want to adopt when it gets warmer



Thank you for taking them in. I know how just a few more can really stretch an already full loft.

I will make a note to get in contact with you next spring/early summer concerning the handicapped pijjies.

If for some reason I don't contact you feel free to send us a reminder.

We hope to be moving the sanctuary next year so knock on wood we'll have more room.


----------



## GimpieLover

Here is the fancy piji. Jacobin or capuchine? what do ya think?


----------



## Squeaker

Oh gimpie, hes stunning! Definately a show stopper. I dont know breeds either but maybe hes a cross? Either way, hes absolutely gorgeous.... ya kno... before i got pigeons of my own, i never thought id say that about a "city rat", as they say lol. But theres definately some very pretty ones out there.

Are birds like this one a natural breed or were they bred to make them look this way?


----------



## TAWhatley

That's an Old Dutch Capuchine. Bless you, Gimpie, for doing what needed to be done by taking in the needy ones. I'm so sorry about the ones that got released. I'd be screaming right along with you! Is it James in Burbank that is your rehabber friend?

Terry


----------



## GimpieLover

Nope, my rehabber friend is Gerry in chatsworth


----------



## minimonkey

Stunning bird, Gimpie. So glad these birds are safe and homed with you, for now. 

As for the respiratory infection birds, I am about to blow a gasket on that one. What the %$*& are some people thinking? 

How does one tell the difference between a Jacobin and a Capuchine? I always get them confused.


----------



## Jay3

Guess it's easier to just get rid of the sick birds, then to bother treating them. Sad that so many people who own birds or any other animal, just really don't care. Like to take them out in the middle of nowhere and release them.


----------



## minimonkey

Well, there's a nice man with a fabulous cage nailed to his wall that I think would make a good home for *people like that*...


----------



## Squeaker

minimonkey said:


> Well, there's a nice man with a fabulous cage nailed to his wall that I think would make a good home for *people like that*...


Rofl hahahaha

I was looking at those 2 breeds earlier on the fabulous world of google  from what i gather, it seems like jacobins have longer, fuller neck collars. Capuchines seem to have regular legnth feathers on their whole head, while jacobin look like they have longer feathers that come higher up on the back of their heads.

....this is just comparing and contrasting google pix though.... but those are the differences i noticed.


----------



## minimonkey

That sounds about right to me, too.


----------



## Squeaker

minimonkey said:


> That sounds about right to me, too.


I think hes a jacobin... but thats a fairly uneducated, google assisted guess


----------



## GimpieLover

minimonkey said:


> Well, there's a nice man with a fabulous cage nailed to his wall that I think would make a good home for *people like that*...


Hahahaha! I wish we could jam all these types in that cage of shame!
I'm gonna have to go with Terry's tell that it is an Old Dutch Capuchine. That was my first impression as well. Never met a jacobin though. I think they have a lot more feather and a lot less face!


----------



## Jay3

minimonkey said:


> Well, there's a nice man with a fabulous cage nailed to his wall that I think would make a good home for *people like that*...


Too good for them. Dump them in the woods.............................without their shoes........................and no food or water. Better yet.............wait til they get sick and do it then.


----------



## GimpieLover

This is the beautiful black little nugget half wing. I gotta say, something about this bird just pulls at my heart. He seems more intelligent than any pigeon I have ever met. He seems to be so conscious and aware of everything. Watching him you can see him thinking. Seems to be deeper thoughts than "ohh food...or oohh mate" lol 








and this is the sweet little one eyed girl. She had smacked into a window and both eyes were popping out. The left one is perfect, but this is the one she is blind in. The eye is still there but pushes in and foggy.


----------



## Quazar

Jay3 said:


> Too good for them. Dump them in the woods.............................without their shoes........................and no food or water. Better yet.............wait til they get sick and do it then.


Not a good Idea,....if they dont make it they may get eaten by a wild animal and wouldnt want a wild animal eating infected meat


----------



## Jay3

Quazar said:


> Not a good Idea,....if they dont make it they may get eaten by a wild animal and wouldnt want a wild animal eating infected meat


You're right!


----------



## KO Loft

I loved this thread and how it developed. The loft that you mentioned and had in your pics could be used by a hunter to train his bird dog. I had one guy describe his loft when my grandfather passed and he said the same basic loft as it was the one on bird dog site. When I told him I would not sell him the birds his response was simple; why do you care what happens to them after they are sold.

On another note people should be careful what is said on here when making judgements. I went to visit a guy and his garage for his automobiles. He said he changed all his oil and makes the same type of repairs that I was doing at the time. I asked him how long he was working on cars and he said he was relatively new at it so I told him I would love to see his loft. His garage was the size of half a football field and the cars he was working on were lol collectible. WHen a friend asked to see my grandfather's old loft he saw a old loft made in the 60s and made the assumption that my grandfather knew nothing of birds LOL. The city ordinance though said once the loft went down so did his grandfather clause and he would be forced to get rid of his birds. He just built a second loft next to the older one he kept "hidden". When the guy asked how long he was raising birds he said a few years. How many races he won and he said none. The guy said he would get his birds from someone better. My grandfather decided to help his other friend get some birds to race. He said he got his original stock birds from some brothers in Arendonk Belgium many years ago. The guy said thanks and took the birds at no cost. Needless to say he won some races and later realized where the birds came from. The indoor cage my grandfather described for his "sick birds" was no cage lol but that is what he called it. 

Remember on here guys one persons cage is another man's mansion. Someone's indoor birds are actually kept in a converted garage with indoor lighting and plumbing lol. And those common stock birds that you might be receiving might have famous blood lines but how knows. 

PS keeping up with those sick birds though. My grandfather would be looking down at you and smiling.


----------



## minimonkey

Gimpie -- I love the new ones  The half-wing does look wise -- does he have a name?

I also love the one-eye girl -- she's lovely, and has a very sweet look about her. 

I took in a one eyed dove today through MickaCoo, straight from the animal shelter -- she appears to be blind at this point -- one eye is missing altogether and the other is bulging and remaining dilated all the time. I hope she'll regain at least a little sight as her head injuries heal.


----------



## Squeaker

minimonkey said:


> Gimpie -- I love the new ones  The half-wing does look wise -- does he have a name?
> 
> I also love the one-eye girl -- she's lovely, and has a very sweet look about her.
> 
> I took in a one eyed dove today through MickaCoo, straight from the animal shelter -- she appears to be blind at this point -- one eye is missing altogether and the other is bulging and remaining dilated all the time. I hope she'll regain at least a little sight as her head injuries heal.


AND I HOPE SHE STAYS AS SWEET AND CUDDLY!!! Shes a doll and such a heart stealer. Downy better treat his new wife right or i might marry her lol.
(If you cant tell, i had the pleasure of meeting this birdy today)


----------



## GimpieLover

I think I'm naming the one winged one nugget as I keep calling his stump a nugget wing lol 
And congratulations on the new addition! We all love sweet and cuddly! 
Pictures?


----------



## minimonkey

I'll get some tomorrow - I think it's head trauma, rather than a predator attack. Her beak seems very sore -- she protested wildly when I went to medicate her, and it seemed like pain, not just fear (she's actually pretty fearless of people.) I'm going to start a thread about her. 

Nugget is a great name!


----------



## Holly

Sorry to come into the conversation after a few long year of lurking! I live in Glendale in Souther California and have been following MickaCoo for ages, and was hoping to find someone I could adopt from here in SoCal, then found this thread! I just moved into a big house and I've been looking to adopt a house pigeon! I've had many birds over the years, and I've been bringing feral injured pigeons to rescues my whole life when I see them in need (once rescued one from the freeway, probably not the best idea....haha). Recently my cockatiel of 15 years passed away, it's been about 6 months and I want to bring a new bird into my life. I'm working on building an aviary in the back yard to foster pigeons when they're in need (i'm in the hills though so its taking a bit of engineering, there's coyotes and such and I don't want the birds to be in danger), but I'd love to have one that can wander around the house and be more of a pigeon ambassador, so to speak. I'm working on a pigeon friendly room as well, it will be ready within the month. I love the birds and want to give them a forever home. So if you have any guys that fit that bill, I'd love to meet them and hopefully adopt one in the next few months. Thanks so much, and sorry to hijack the thread! 

~Holly 




GimpieLover said:


> Hum...Well all that aside....I still have some lovely birdies for adoption! lol
> The little feral was hand raised and is more puppy dog that pigeon so she lives inside with me. She was no longer wanted by her finders. Good intentions gone wrong.
> She is still young, but way to imprinted now to be prepped for a successful release.


----------



## TAWhatley

Great news, Holly! Thank you so much for your interest in adopting a pet and in building a place to foster needy pigeons! I'm sure GimpieLover will be in touch soon.

Terry


----------



## Holly

Great! I actually brought an injured pigeon to you a few years ago, glad to see you're still around on the forums!! Can't wait to be more involved in the community and to adopt/foster some adorable pijs in need!


----------



## GimpieLover

Oh Holly! Sooo wonderful to have you come into this conversation! =D
Absolutely I have birds that are in need of loving birdy homes such as yours! If you need any loft construction help I would be more than happy to offer a hand as well =) 
So wonderful to have a fellow piji lover so close by
This is Darwin the friendly snuggle bug in all his glory


----------



## Holly

Oh my gosh he is SO CUTE. What a sweetheart. He's debating to change the channel, I think....<3 If him or another like him who aren't afraid of humans (though I really don't blame them if they are) are up for adoption, I would be thrilled. 

I would LOVE a bit of planning help on making their new home. I'm pretty handy at making stuff, I'm just worried about being in the hills for the outdoor roost (even though our yard is fenced in, its still a worry). I have all the spaces picked out outside and inside, I just need to make them perfect for an inside pij as well (who will have reign of their own room at night and when unsupervised, and the house when I'm at home!). But anyway! I'll stop rambling, I'd love to be in touch with you about how to go about adopting and making a proper pij friendly living space, my e-mail is [email protected], and ever since I started rescuing these guys when I was a kid I've wanted to help them and be calmed by their presence, so I'm really excited!  Thanks again to every single one of you helping these birds, and I'll be posting on the forums more! <3 <3 <3


----------



## nancybird

Be patient the right time will come along.


----------



## minimonkey

Gimpie, if I were any closer, I'd come steal that little feral right out from under your nose! What a gorgeous little cutie pie!


----------



## Squeaker

minimonkey said:


> Gimpie, if I were any closer, I'd come steal that little feral right out from under your nose! What a gorgeous little cutie pie!


Pigeons are like potato chips, cant have just one


----------



## GimpieLover

He's up for grabs if Holly doesn't snatch him up first 
*Tempt tempt temp*


----------



## hamlet

*Young feral*

A young feral came inside to hide in the bathroom, followed by a hawk. I tried hard to get rid of the hawk and succeded. This young one can fly but I do not know how well. It eats from my hand in the cage. It also slaps and bites me. I am very close to Holly: zip 90065. the bird looks like a dark check. Free.


----------



## GimpieLover

Hello Hamlet. I'm sure this pigeon thanks you for scaring off it's hunter. Is it just young? Injured? I can take the bird in if it needs recovery or recouping time. I will be in Lake view terrace/ shadowhills tomorrow if you can meet me the rest of half way. And that is sweet it eats from your hand but please feed it from a dish and interact with it as little as possible to keep it scared of humans and safe to be released.
(818) 620-6061


----------



## GimpieLover

Hamlet, I do not know why you stopped responding to my messages, but I urge you PLEASE hand over all of the sick birds you have! Do not just "let nature take it's course" because I won't let you "barrow" one of my birds for breeding! 
These animals need medical attention right away! I will pick them up or I can get someone else to pick them up if you wish. 
Please contact me.


----------

